# Suites at Hershey, July 3-10, 2 bedroom sleeps 8



## janej (Jun 13, 2015)

2 bedroom, 2 bathroom sleeps up to 8 guests with fully equipped kitchen, washer/dryer in unit, $700 for the week.

Please PM me if interested.


----------



## Inhislove (Jun 13, 2015)

What dates?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 13, 2015)

> *Suites at Hershey, July 3-10, 2 bedroom sleeps 8*
> 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom sleeps up to 8 guests with fully equipped kitchen, washer/dryer in unit, $700 for the week.
> 
> Please PM me if interested.



Hmmm... My guess would be July 3-10


----------



## janej (Jun 13, 2015)

Inhislove said:


> What dates?



July 3-10, 2015


----------



## janej (Jun 18, 2015)

still available


----------



## janej (Jun 29, 2015)

Bump.   Still available


----------



## janej (Jun 30, 2015)

Only July 6-10 available for $400


----------



## janej (Jul 2, 2015)

All Rented


----------

